# Lots of Galloways Pic heavy



## Royd Wood (May 27, 2012)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## redtailgal (May 27, 2012)

LOVELY!!!!

LOVE LOVE LOVE that shaggy face in the last pic.  Made me go all girly and say "awwwwwww".  *ahem.  I have regained my composure and tough exterior now, though, I even belched a little to make up for it*

I even saw a handsome cattleman in one pic!   

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cricket (May 28, 2012)

Beautiful!  Thank you (I think).  My husband has been after me to go back to beef cows (but can keep my Jersey) for some time and I made the mistake of showing him your photos.  They'd look to be a perfect fit for northern VT!  Can you get them bred AI  (Semen availability)?  That dun hairy one is esp. stunning!


----------



## Royd Wood (May 28, 2012)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mike Fronczak (May 28, 2012)

I really like the look of the Galloway cattle, kinda like our Highlands minus the intimidating horns.  My wife was looking through a magazine that had some belted Galloways in it she really liked the look of them.  However we are set on Highlands for now , unless we buy more acreage & I haven't seen to many Galloway in our area either.  With their coat I would assume they are similiar in hardiness to the Highlands which I worry more about in the heat than the snow.  Ours didn't go in the barn areas all winter (by their choice), sun started blazing in they went (again their choice).


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 28, 2012)

Very nice animals, Royd!  Love that pic with the five animals all lined up in a row grazing away.   And you've got a really nice-looking pasture to boot, with a good clover-brome mix.


----------



## Roll farms (May 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Cricket (May 29, 2012)

Oh, they are around here, too!  Is there a specific name for your solid colored hairy beasts?  I see that 'incomplete belts' are less $--are solids considered lower on the 'totem pole' than that or higher?  Is there such a thing as just Galloway?   Did yours come out of the US  or Canada?  Thank you.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 29, 2012)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

